# slocum 43



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

I am looking for a boat to cross the atlantic in. I have started looking at the slocum 43 but have had a hard time finding info on them. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Did you do a yachtworld search?

http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?ps=30&currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&checked_boats=1418205&checked_boats=1579119&checked_boats=1548046&checked_boats=1653297&details=Show+Details

I don't have personal knowledge other that the fact that I meet a couple cruising one last year.
They raved about the boat. Very Heavy and stiff. Very seaworthy as they related thier experiences to us.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We looked at a Slocum 43 last year when we were looking for our next boat. The particular one we looked at had been rode hard and put away wet. We liked the interior space but it was heavier/bigger than we thought we could handle and had teak decks that was another deal breaker for us.


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

I have looked at yachtworld and found a four of them around. I plan to take a look at the one in St Pete's in march if it is still around.


----------



## conchcruzer (Aug 18, 2004)

*Slocum 43*

I met a couple in Guadaloupe last year that circumnavigated on a Slocum 43. They were happy with their choice. They had some slatting of the main and boom running downwind and broke the boom from fatigue. Otherwise, they didn't report any serious issues. The name of their boat is Quixotic.

Cheers, 
Dan 
S/V Eventyr
www.ipphotos.com/eventyr


----------



## cbayermd (Oct 29, 2006)

We bought a beautiful 1986 slocum 43 in December and absolutely love it. We are cruising and living aboard. So far, just coastal, but we brought the boat to la from san francisco and have been back and forth to channel islands numerous times. this boat was meticulously maintained (and maybe rarely used) by her previous (and only) owner and had been mostly in fresh water. it is not only beautiful, but extremely solid and seaworthy. our biggest weather challenge was a 7 1/2 hour trip from catalina to marina del rey in unrelenting 30 knot winds in our face and 12 foot breaking seas. not only did the boat take it extremely well but she seemed to love it. please let me know it you buy a slocum, as i have a list of all known current owners. there were only just over 50 made and few come on the market. also, if you have any specific questions, please let me know.


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

thanks for the reply. I just got back from looking at a slocum in St Pete's. Nice boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We owe a 1987 Slocum 43 and have lived aboard & cruised for 6 years. She is a beautiful and well made vessel to sail and live aboard. I would be glad to answer any specific question about a Slocum 43. We have added and updated many items (new refrigeration, solar panels, heat exchangers, motor mounts). Also if cbayermd would contact me, I am interested in the list of current Slocum owners. Maybe even a Slocum owners group or web site.
Fair Winds,
Wesley


----------



## Bevan1 (May 31, 2009)

It has been a few years since the last post - does anyone know of an owner's group for these boats?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Are you still in the Slocum 43?*

I'm intrigued by one currently (10/18/09 - Cleveland) listed in yachtworld and have a few questions.

David



slocum43wt said:


> We owe a 1987 Slocum 43 and have lived aboard & cruised for 6 years. She is a beautiful and well made vessel to sail and live aboard. I would be glad to answer any specific question about a Slocum 43. We have added and updated many items (new refrigeration, solar panels, heat exchangers, motor mounts). Also if cbayermd would contact me, I am interested in the list of current Slocum owners. Maybe even a Slocum owners group or web site.
> Fair Winds,
> Wesley


----------



## eharan (Jul 8, 2008)

Ask away...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

this is the site your looking for! Lots of info and happy owners down under! 
http://www.slocumspraysociety.asn.au/


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> this is the site your looking for! Lots of info and happy owners down under!
> http://www.slocumspraysociety.asn.au/


The Slocum Spray site (dedicated to the aficionados of versions of Joshua's original Spray) is not related to the Slocum 43, which is a Stan Huntingford designed double ender more similar to a Valiant 40 than the old Spray.


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

i saw that one also, could be a good price if it is in decent condition.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I tried to help


----------



## eharan (Jul 8, 2008)

I've just started (as in today) a Slocum 43 Owners group on yahoo.. feel free to stop by and join... Slocum43 : Slocum 43 Owners Group

Ed


----------



## OutcastCrew (Aug 1, 2014)

We are also looking to purchase a Slocum 43. The Boat is Alexandra and is located in Fairport, VA. The Owners are Cindy & John McLaren. They seem like awesome people and have given us a two page disclosure on all known issues with the boat. Nothing appears to be serious and we are planning a trip to go look at the boat in the next 10 days.

We would love any information anyone might have on this vessel and would also appreciate having contact info from other Slocum 43 owners.

Thank you,

Dawn & Lucky


----------



## eharan (Jul 8, 2008)

OutcastCrew said:


> We are also looking to purchase a Slocum 43. The Boat is Alexandra and is located in Fairport, VA. The Owners are Cindy & John McLaren. They seem like awesome people and have given us a two page disclosure on all known issues with the boat. Nothing appears to be serious and we are planning a trip to go look at the boat in the next 10 days.
> 
> We would love any information anyone might have on this vessel and would also appreciate having contact info from other Slocum 43 owners.
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn and Lucky. I'd suggest going to the yahoo Slocum owners group (listed in the thread above). There are quite a few owners and someone may know Alexandra. They will also be able to answer many questions from the basic to the very detailed.

Best,

Ed


----------

